# 1915 Coca Cola Error Bottle



## logueb (Feb 20, 2019)

I was cleaning my 1915 Patent Coca Cola bottles when I found one with a mold error.  The "9" in the 1915 date more closely resembles a "7" than a "9". There is no loop in the 9 , just a straight line across the top.   I can't figure out how to load a photo on this new computer. Just wondering if anyone else has ever seen this before.  Hope to get a photo soon.  Buster


----------



## sandchip (Feb 24, 2019)

Can you email it to me?  I'll be glad to throw it on for you if you can.  Will pm my address.


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2019)

I will try to post the photo.  Hope this works


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2019)

photo of bottle


----------



## sandchip (Feb 24, 2019)

That's pretty wild.  Almost looks like a lower case script "r" or even pi!  I've got a Vienna, Ga. 1915 with some crude embossing, but not that extreme.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 24, 2019)

Never saw that before! Good Eye, Buster.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 24, 2019)

I see the Porters Coke book calls it scarce. LEON.


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2019)

Sorry it took so long to get the photo posted.  New computer. Thanks for looking. I Still have some more 1915s  to go through. The entire embossing on this bottle is rather thick looking. It must have been a bad mold or too much glass or something.  Buster


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2019)

This bottle was  made by The Laurens Glass Company. If the date code of 25 is correct,  Then this bottle would have been made in 1925.  So I guess they were still using the Pat 1915 bottle molds  after the Pat 1923 came out.  The mold may have had a lot of wear causing the error on the date. Not sure when Laurens changed molds to the 1923 pat date.  Buster


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't think they started using the Christmas Cokes until 1928. LEON.


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks Leon.  I will check out some of the 23 Pat bottles to see if any have the LGW and date.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I don't think they started using the Christmas Cokes until 1928. LEON.



Along the same lines, someone told me that the 1915s weren't used until 1919.


----------



## SODABOB (Feb 27, 2019)

sandchip said:


> Along the same lines, someone told me that the 1915s weren't used until 1919.




Just for the record ...

This is the earliest advertisement I am aware of for the *new *Coca Cola contour/hobbleskirt bottle from ...

[ The Statesville Sentinel ~ Statesville, North Carolina ~ August 20, *1917 *]







And here's a Root Glass Company Patent 1915 Coca Cola contour/hobbleskirt bottle I own that's marked on the heel with ROOT 17 







Footnote: 

ROOT started dating their bottles in 1909 and almost without exception every ROOT bottle from 1909 on has a double-digit date on it


----------



## SODABOB (Feb 27, 2019)

Interestingly ...

This ad is by the same bottler from the same newspaper as the last one I posted. But its dated two weeks earlier and depicts a straight-sided paper label bottle - suggesting that the new contour bottle was introduced by the Statesville Coca Cola Bottling Company sometime within that two week time period

[ The Statesville Sentinel ~ Statesville, North Carolina ~ August *6*, 1917 ]


----------



## logueb (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for the information on the dates.


----------

